# Clanking Noise 10530 SBE Husqvarna



## Drew

I have a clanking noise, sound like a loose stone is hitting something. I hadn't heard it before. 

There is a striking clanking noise which is new, in my snowblower when auger is engaged. 

Any ideas before I hit the garage about what could be going on?

I have had this machine for about 8 years, its been great. Very few problems other than routine maintenance.

But... a blizzard is on its way to NE Ohio - TONIGHT. 

Help, if you know what the clanking could be.

PS: I checked the auger, everything is rotating as it should be, when engaged.


----------



## Shryp

Possible causes:
broken shear pin / bolt causing auger to rattle and move around
bent auger hitting the housing
bent impeller hitting the housing / chute
something stuck in the auger or impeller
partially shredded belt flapping around under the cover
bad bearing/bushings in the augers or impeller or idler pulley
chipped teeth in the auger gear case
bent impeller shaft


----------



## HCBPH

*Noise*

Shryp has hit pretty much everything for potential causes. Now it's a matter of tracking down the cause.

Alot depends on whether it's continuous or cyclic and the frequency.
If it's not continuous, the first 2 things I'd look at are the outside tips of the augers and the impeller vanes or backside.

Look and see if there's worn paint somewhere in a pattern. I found one blower I rebuilt had a tip of an auger bent from hitting something. This auger chassis had bolt on end panels and the auger tip was catching on the edge of one of the bolts every time it rotated.

Most impeller housings aren't perfectly centered and if a vane is bent it could be touching in spots. Another is if the impeller is bent or the bushing in the auger gearcase is worn, allowing the impeller to push back towards the housing while in use. The rivots on the backside of the impeller could be catching on the heads of the bolts that hold the auger assembly onto the tractor unit. If it's a bent vane, straightening it should fix that. If it's the bushing for the impeller shaft in the auger gearcase, that needs to be replaced.

Here's a thread on another forum that included tearing down a auger gearcase and putting in a new bushing for the impeller shaft in case that's your issue: 
Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild

That's obviously not your machine, but that might help. Along with that, if you figure out the cause there are a number of videos on Youtube that might help you once you've identified the cause.

Good luck and let us know what develops.


----------

